# Routentips Unterengadin benötigt



## tri4me (10. Juli 2005)

Hi,

wir waren letztes Jahr 2 Tage auf der Nationalpark-Marathon-Strecke (ich glaub 444)  im Unterengadin unterwegs. Die Gegend hat uns gut gefallen, aber 2 mal die gleiche Route ist doof. Außerdem ist die Schlepperei am Tschatschauna nicht so der Bringer.

Ich hab mir mal die Karten angesehen:

Start/Ziel soll auf jeden Fall in wieder Scuol sein. 
Diesmal am 1. Tag via Sur En - Uina Daidant - Schlingpass - Schleis nach St. Maria. Tips für eine schönere Route ab Schleis als die Hauptstrasse wären hier sehr willkommen.

Unklar ist noch der 2. Tag
Maximallösung wäre:
Umbrailpass - Btta di Forcola - Lago di fraele - Val Mora - Jufplaun - Buffalora - Ofenpass - Alp da Munt - Funtana da s-Charl-Alp Astras - Scuol

Ist das an einem Tag zu schaffen und wenn ja, wie heftig sind die Ecken
Umbrail ->Lago Fraele (da gibt´s ja 2 Routen nach der Forcola)
Val-Mora -> Buffalora
Alp da Munt -> Alp Astras

Abkürzung wäre Von Sta. Maria über Doss Radond nach Jufplaun. Aber da bin ich im letzten Jahr schon 2 Mal lang.

Die andere "Abkürzung wäre vom Ofenpass über die Hauptstrasse runter nach Scuol. Aber da hab ich eigentlich keine Lust drauf.

Noch ne interessante Variante zum Val Mora (schön, aber war ich halt schon ein paar mal) wär vom Passo Val Mora runter zum Lago di Livigno und von dort hoch über die Alp del Gallo zum Jufplaun. Ist das reine Schieberei?


Für ein paar tips wär dankbar:

tri4me


----------



## Fonsi (10. Juli 2005)

High Tri4me,

hast Dir ja eine geniale Strecke zusammen gestellt . 
Den Passo del Gallo kann ich Dir sehr empfehlen. Traumhafter Singletrail zuerst am Hang entlang, dann nach kurzer Schiebepassage(Murenabgang) auf sanfter Steigung singelig bergauf. Kurz vor der Passhöhe dann noch über einen Wiesentrail zwischen Pferden hindurch. Einfach genial.
Auf jeden Fall wird´s ein hartes Wochenende. Falls das Wetter o. die Oberschenkel nicht ganz passen sollten haben wir ja diverse Alternativen.
Wir werden vorraussichtlich am Freitag in Scoul starten, vielleicht sieht man sich ja, gelle???

Grüß´le
Fonsi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tri4me (12. Juli 2005)

Hab mir folgendes überlegt:


Ich dreh dir Tour um:
Werde den 1. Tag von Scuol hoch zur Alp Astras und dann weiter über Alp da Munt und Bufalora zum Jufplan.

Dort kann ich dann je nach Form entscheiden ob ich 
A: Alp del Gallo-Laghi di fraele-Valle Forcola-Umbrail-Sta. Maria
oder
B: einfach gerade zum Döss Radond-Sta. Maria
weiterfahre.

2. Tag dann in der von allen favorisierten Richtung:
Sta. Maria-Schleis-Schlingpass-Sur En-Scuol

Start leider erst am Sa. Dafür kommen wir uns dann aber wahrscheinlich irgendwo am Sa entgegen.

Weitere Routentips sehr willkommen


----------



## trautbrg (12. Juli 2005)

tri4me schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir folgendes überlegt:
> 
> 
> Ich dreh dir Tour um:
> ...




super Entscheidung. Sorum macht die Tour viel mehr 
Spass und Sinn. Andersrum ist es zwar für nen AlpenX
sinnvoller, aber bei ner Rundtour garantiert so rum
viel mehr Spass.
Besonders kannst Du am Ende auch nach der Bocchetta di
Forcola so auch noch gleich auf die Dreisprachenspitze
und dann über Wormisionssteig, Goldseeweg, Furkelhütte und Almenweg ins Vinschgau raus.
Wenn Du dann statt über Schlinig noch über Burgeis,
Haidersee, Weg 4, Pfaffenseen, Plantapatsch, Weg 8a zur
Sesevenna rübertrailst, statt den Forstweganstieg durch die schwarze Wand zu nehmen, dann hast Du
eine geniale Tour.

Viel Spass
   Wolfgang


----------



## tri4me (12. Juli 2005)

Hi Wolfgang, dein Tip (über trafoi statt Sta. Maria) würde die Tuor wohl wirklich zu einer der besten Rundtouren n den Alpen machen.

Aber wohl in 2 tagen nicht mehr fahrbar. Route A sind eh schon gut 3000 hm am 1. Tag. Da dann noch knapp 2000 hm Trailabfahrt dranhängen. Aua.  

Als Dreitagestour behalt ich das aber mal "im Auge".

Da der 2. Tag recht kurz ist, werde ich wohl noch von Sur En gegenüber nach Sent hoch und dann direkt nach Suol reintrailen. Noch besser wäre Ftan (zum runtertrailen), aber es gibt glaub ich keinen (fahrbaren) Weg von Sent hoch nach Ftan. Vielleicht nimm ich ja noch zum Abschluß einmal die Gondel.  


Grüße von tri4me


----------



## Fetz (12. Juli 2005)

Vielleicht könnten wir die Rundtour ab Scuol gleich angehen:
Wir wollten bisher von St. Anton nach Poschiavo - die Stanciu-Variante über Pso. Costainas, Val Mora etc. 
Nach diversen Beiträgen hier im Forum war schnell klar, dass der Passo Gallo mit rein muss. Val Mora wurde - zumal letzes Jahr von Livigno Richtung Sta. Maria bereits gefahren - durch Passo Gallo ersetzt.
Nachdem jetzt immer öfters die Bocchetta di Forcola gepriesen wird und wir für den Rücktransport Poschiavo bzw. St. Moritz nach St. Anton nicht allzu viel Zeit haben, überlege ich mir, ebenfalls ab Scuol eine 4-Tagesrundtour zu machen und die ganzen Anregungen reinzupacken, also Scuol - Costainas - Passo Gallo - Lago Fraele - Bocchetta di Forcola -  Dreisprachenspitze - Vinschgau - Haidersee - Val d'Uina.
Leider fehlt mir dann der Fimberpass und bislang der 4. Tag.
Irgendwelche Tips? Evtl. Start in Ischgl mit Rückfahrt über Samnaun?

Gruss
Joachim


----------



## tri4me (12. Juli 2005)

4 - Tage Tour der heftigen Art:

1. Tag:
Ischgl-Fimberpass-Scuol-S´charl

2. Tag:
S´charl-AlpAstras -Alp da Munt (nicht Constainas, sondern Forcola da s´Charl)-Buffalora-Jufplan-Alp-Gallo-Laghi di fraele-Valle forcola-Umbrail-Dreisprachenspitze-div. Trails-Trafoi

3. Tag
Trafoi-Madritschjoch-Martelltal-Vinschgau hoch bis Schleis-Sesvennahütte

4. Tag
Sesvennahütte-Sur En-Inntal runter-Tunnelweg-Compatsch-Samnaum-Hinteres Viderjoch (schreibt man das so, auf jeden Fall der Pass auf dem man früher beim Ironbike wieder auf die Ischgler Seite rüber ist)-Trails runter nach Ischgl.


Zusammen sicher so an die 10.000 hm.
Trailanteil locker 30%.

Grüße von tri4me


----------



## Fetz (12. Juli 2005)

Das ging aber flott!
Ist aber mit 10.000 hm / 4 Tage entschieden zu heftig. Wir sind leider keine Schüler oder Studenten mehr, die 4 Mal die Woche zum biken kommen...
Aber vielleicht kann man die Tour ja noch irgendwie "abspecken". 
Forcola da s´Charl muss ich mir mal anschaun - sagt mir im Moment gar nichts.

Gruss 
Joachim


----------



## tri4me (12. Juli 2005)

bleib dann einfach am 2. Tag irgendwo an den Laghi di Fraele über Nacht und lass am 3. Tag die Schleife um Madritschjoch und Martelltal aus und fahr gleich von Trafoi zur Sesvennahütte.
Ebenfalls ein wenig leichter ist die Auffahrt von Compatsch über Alp Trida zum Idjoch und dann über Idalpe runter.

Immer noch eine absolute Traumtour im Zentralalpenbereich mit 2 mal über den Hauptkamm.

übernachtungen:
S´Charl - Crusch Alba
Rif. Fraele
Rif. Sesvenna-Hütte

Hätt ich 4 Tage Zeit, ich glaub ich würd genau so fahren.


und btw. mein Studium ist auch schon so 10 Jahre her.  


Grüße von tri4me


----------



## Fetz (12. Juli 2005)

Das liest sich schon mal sehr gut!   
Heute abend schau ich mir das ganze auf der Karte an. Scheint mir aber auf jeden Fall um einiges besser zu sein, als unser ursprünglich geplanter "Cross". 

Danke!
Joachim


----------



## trautbrg (12. Juli 2005)

tri4me schrieb:
			
		

> bleib dann einfach am 2. Tag irgendwo an den Laghi di Fraele über Nacht und lass am 3. Tag die Schleife um Madritschjoch und Martelltal aus und fahr gleich von Trafoi zur Sesvennahütte.
> Ebenfalls ein wenig leichter ist die Auffahrt von Compatsch über Alp Trida zum Idjoch und dann über Idalpe runter.
> 
> Immer noch eine absolute Traumtour im Zentralalpenbereich mit 2 mal über den Hauptkamm.
> ...




Crusch Alba ist mittlerweile bei über Fr 100.- für die
Halbpension. Halb so teuer ist es direkt auf dem
Ofenpass. Da kostet HP Fr. 55.-

Von der Furkelhütte nur dann nach Trafoi runter, wenn
man dann übers Madritschjoch weiter will.
Ansonsten lieber den Almenweg ins Vinschagu trailen.
Der spuckt einen im wesentlichen direkt in Glurns aus.
Der Anstieg zur Sevenna über Haiderseen und Pfaffenseen 
ist ein Wahnisnnspanoramatrip mit genialem 
Höhentrail von der Plantapatsch zur Sesvennahütte.
Ist lustiger als unten die schwarze Wand.

Ciao
  Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetz (12. Juli 2005)

Ich hab mir die Vorschläge mal auf der Karte angeschaut:

Wenn ich Passo Costainas, Passo Gallo, Bocchetta di Forcola, Bocchetta di Pedenolo, Umbrail, Stilfser Joch und Goldseetrail mitnehmen will, fehlt mir bei Start in Ischgl mindestens ein Tag.

Starte ich in Scuol, könnte ich am ersten Tag über S-charl, den Passo Costainas (evtl. Funtana da S-charl), Passo Gallo zum Lago di Cancano (ca. 1.500hm).

Am zweiten Tag dann über Bocchetta di Pedenolo zum Umbrail und Stilfser Joch. Anschließend Dreisprachenspitze und Goldseetrail bis Stilfs oder Prad (ca. 1.500 hm). 

Am dritten Tag dann über Val d'Uina zurück nach Scuol (ca. 1.600hm).

Damit hab ich einen Tag übrig. Was könnte ich da an- oder dazwischenhängen?


----------



## Fetz (12. Juli 2005)

trautbrg schrieb:
			
		

> Crusch Alba ist mittlerweile bei über Fr 100.- für die
> Halbpension.


Whow!
Weißt Du, ob die anderen in S-charl (Hotel Major) ebenfalls mitgezogen haben?


----------



## trautbrg (12. Juli 2005)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Whow!
> Weißt Du, ob die anderen in S-charl (Hotel Major) ebenfalls mitgezogen haben?



Schau mal da fürs Mayor   und fürs Crusch Alba (Zimmer ab SFR 95.-, Lager ab SFR 65.- ) hier 

Ciao Wolfgang


----------



## Fetz (12. Juli 2005)

trautbrg schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal da fürs Mayor   und fürs Crusch Alba (Zimmer ab SFR 95.-, Lager ab SFR 65.- ) hier
> 
> Ciao Wolfgang


Danke!


----------



## Helgefan (12. Juli 2005)

Aber Achtung: die Preise im Crusch Alba sind inkl. Halbpension. Das Abendessen und das Frühstück fand ich letztes Jahr sehr ordentlich. Ich finde die Preise o.k.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## tri4me (13. Juli 2005)

trautbrg schrieb:
			
		

> Crusch Alba ist mittlerweile bei über Fr 100.- für die
> Halbpension. Halb so teuer ist es direkt auf dem
> Ofenpass. Da kostet HP Fr. 55.-
> 
> ...






Kommt man auch direkt von Schleis oder Burgeis  zur Plantapatschhütte, ohne vorher halb auf den Reschenpass hochzufahren.

Plantapatsch-Sesvenna möchte ich nämlich unbedingt in die Tour aufnehmen, nachdem ich ein paar Bilder von diesem trail gesehen habe.  



Aktuelle Tourplanung:
1.Tag:
Scuol-S´Charl-Alp Astras-Furcula Funtana da S´Charl-Alp da Munt-Ofenpass-Buffalora-Jufplaun
ab hier nach Tagesform:
Variante A:
Jufplaun-Alp del Gallo-Lago di Livigno-Laghi die Fraele-Valle Forcola-Btta. di Pedenolo-Btta.di Forcola-Umbrailpass-Sta. Maria
Variante B:
Jufplaun-Döss Radond-Val Vau-Sta. Maria

2. Tag:
Sta. Maria-Latsch-Schleis-Burgeis-???-Plantapatschhütte-Sesvennahütte-Schlingpass-Val d´Uina-Sur En-Sent-Scuol

Also einen Tip bräucht ich noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trautbrg (13. Juli 2005)

tri4me schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt man auch direkt von Schleis oder Burgeis  zur Plantapatschhütte, ohne vorher halb auf den Reschenpass hochzufahren.
> 
> Plantapatsch-Sesvenna möchte ich nämlich unbedingt in die Tour aufnehmen, nachdem ich ein paar Bilder von diesem trail gesehen habe.



Klar geht das. Allerdings gehört die Aufahrt über Burgeis, 
den Haidersee und die Pfaffenseen halt mit zu den schönsten 
Panoramatouren. 

Der direkte Weg zur Plantapatsch:
Von Burgeis Richtung Schlinig und dann rechts ab, auf 
dem Forstweg, der als Rodelbahn ausgewiesen ist direkt
zur Plantapatsch.
Du kannst die letzten 400 hm zur Plantapatsch auch mit
dem Sessellift machen.​
Der weg über den Haidersee zur Plantapatsch:
Viel schöner ist aber von Burgeis auf schmalem Asphaltsträßlein 
welches für Autos gesperrt ist (=Vinschgau Radwanderweg) entlang 
der Etsch (nicht über die Reschenpassstraße) hoch
zum Haidersee. Auf dessen Höhe dann links abbiegen auf
Forstweg (Nr. 4) Richtung Plantapatschhütte, Pfaffenseen, Zerzertal.
Später immer der Beschilderung zu den Pfaffenseen folgen.​
Im Anhang noch ein Höhenprofil von ner Tour in der Gegend, 
welche am Ende auch über die Plantapatsch geht.


----------



## Fetz (14. Juli 2005)

trautbrg schrieb:
			
		

> Besonders kannst Du am Ende auch nach der Bocchetta di
> Forcola so auch noch gleich auf die Dreisprachenspitze
> und dann über Wormisionssteig, Goldseeweg, Furkelhütte und Almenweg ins Vinschgau raus.


Hallo Wolfgang,
was ist denn der Almenweg? 
Ich suche noch den Anschluss von der Furkelhütte nach Burgeis.

Gruß 
Joachim


----------



## trautbrg (19. Juli 2005)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Wolfgang,
> was ist denn der Almenweg?
> Ich suche noch den Anschluss von der Furkelhütte nach Burgeis.
> 
> ...


Hi Joachim,

sorry für die späte Antwort. War mit dem Bergradel
4 Tage zum trailen im Engadin ...   
Der Almenweg ist der Weg, der von der Furkelhütte
zur unteren und oberen Stilfser Alm geht und von dort
weiter über "Peter Jag" zur Dorfer Alm und Berger Alm
um dann schliesslich über die Tschaggon Hütte und
die Glurnser Alm nach Glurns abzutauchen.
In der Tabaccho Karte ist dieser Weg als Almenweg
bzw. Sentiero della malghe bezeichnet, Wegnummern 
4, 11, 13, 14, 24.

Ciao
   Wolfgang


----------



## Fetz (19. Juli 2005)

trautbrg schrieb:
			
		

> Der Almenweg ist der Weg, der von der Furkelhütte zur unteren und oberen Stilfser Alm geht und von dort weiter über "Peter Jag" zur Dorfer Alm und Berger Alm um dann schliesslich über die Tschaggon Hütte und
> die Glurnser Alm nach Glurns abzutauchen.
> In der Tabaccho Karte ist dieser Weg als Almenweg
> bzw. Sentiero della malghe bezeichnet, Wegnummern
> ...


Hallo Wolfgang,
betreibst Du das Bergradeln hauptberuflich?
Ich hab mir inzwischen die Tabacco Nr. 8 und 46 im DAV-Online-Shop besorgt und festgestellt, dass der Weg dort als Almenweg bezeichnet ist. 
Trotzdem vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!
Damit ist die Tour dann vollständig...

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## nimmersatt (19. Juli 2005)

ab der Furkelhütte hast du gesamt noch etwa 400Hm Gegenanstiege, z.T. auch schiebenderweise - lohnt sich aber 
am Ende des Bergerweges wirds noch etwas mühsam und dann gehts sehr steil bergab


----------



## tri4me (19. Juli 2005)

Nochmal vielen Dank für die vielen Tips.

Sind wieder zurück aus dem Engadin. Die Tour war erwartungsgemäß (war ja schon ein paar Mal in der Ecke) super.

Allerdings hab ich trailmäßig ein paarmal tief in die Sch.... gelangt.

Also, wer mal in der Gegend ist.

Nicht vom Ofenpass direkt zum Jufplaun (erst Teer, dann Treppen runter, Treppen rauf und dann tragen) . Das ist zwar in der 1:25000-er GPS-Karte als guter Wanderweg eingezeichnet. Ist aber absoluter Schrott. Lieber am Trail runter zur Buffalora, un dann den Fahrweg hoch zum Jufplaun.

Nach der Alp da Munt auch nicht der Wegweisung zum Ofenpass dem verlockenden trail folgen. Der ist maximal zu 10 % fahrbar. Sondern am Fahrweg runter zur Passstraße und die 70 hm hoch.

Am Weg vom Reschensee hoch zum Pfaffensee unbedingt ne Karte zur Hand nehmen. Ich hab irgendwo ne Abzweigung (wahrscheinlich die auf der Piste) verpaßt und mußte dann das bike 200 hm erst über eine steile Wiese, dann über einen unfahrbaren Serpentinenpfad nach oben wuchten, um dann zum Dank auf einer stinklangweiligen Forstautobahn zur Plantapatschhütte herauszukommen.

Ach ja, wenn man ncht der Crack ist und einem ein ausgesetzter Trail nicht so liegt, sollte man sich darüber im klaren sein, daß man von den 8 km von Plantapatsch zur Sesvennahütte den einen oder anderen km schiebt. Zumal wenn nach deutlich mehr als 1000 hm uphill (vom Vinschgau kommend) die Beine nicht mehr die frischesten sind. Ich hab irgendwo gelesen, daß 99% fahrbar sein sollen. Zumal mit dicken Rucksack seh ich das eher anders.
Panoramamäßig ist der trail aber mit das feinste, das man finden kann. Noch besser dürfte aber die umgekehrte Richtung sein. Zum einen sollte noch etwas mehr fahrbar sein, zum anderen schaut man die ganze Zeit direkt auf die Ortler-Grupe. outstanding.

Best Grüße noch an Fonsi, den ich doch tatsächlich unterhalb vom Jufplaun getroffen hab. Ich hoffe ihr seid bei dem Wetter noch gut nach Scuol gekommen. Uns hatten ja kurz vorher die Sturmböen fast vom trail gefegt, was an der Stelle absolut kein Spaß mehr war.

Beste Grüße von tri4me


----------



## Fetz (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo tri4me,
danke für die Anmerkungen zu Deiner Tour!
Ich hätte noch zwei Fragen dazu:




> Nach der Alp da Munt auch nicht der Wegweisung zum Ofenpass dem verlockenden trail folgen. Der ist maximal zu 10 % fahrbar. Sondern am Fahrweg runter zur Passstraße und die 70 hm hoch.


Mit kaum fahrbar meinst Du den Weg, der von der Alp da Munt direkt zum Ofenpasse (2.149hm) führt? Auf der Karte sieht das nicht so schlecht aus und hat nicht trautbrg diesen Weg beschrieben?

Seit Ihr über den Passo Costainas oder die Furcula Funtana da S´Charl? Falls Furcula: Fahrbar?

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## kupfi (20. Juli 2005)

Wenn ihr in St. Maria übernachten wollt, geht unbedingt ins Piz Umbrail, dort hatten wir letzte Woche ein wunderbares Menue, kostet zwar ein wenig aber dafür ist das Ambiente klasse, das Essen Wahnsinn und die Wirtsleute sind supernett, es kam erstmal eine Runde Bier aufs Zimmer.
Kupfi


----------



## Fetz (20. Juli 2005)

In Sta. Maria kommen wir dieses Jahr leider nicht vorbei, aber ich werde es mir merken.
Danke!


----------



## kupfi (20. Juli 2005)

Wenn ihr in St. Maria übernachten wollt, geht unbedingt ins Piz Umbrail, dort hatten wir letzte Woche ein wunderbares Menue, kostet zwar ein wenig aber dafür ist das Ambiente klasse, das Essen Wahnsinn und die Wirtsleute sind supernett, es kam erstmal eine Runde Bier aufs Zimmer.
Kupfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tri4me (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo tri4me,
danke für die Anmerkungen zu Deiner Tour!
Ich hätte noch zwei Fragen dazu:



Mit kaum fahrbar meinst Du den Weg, der von der Alp da Munt direkt zum Ofenpasse (2.149hm) führt?

Nein, der ist zu 100% fahrbar, selbst mit tiefergelegtem Sportwagen. Unfahrbar ist der trail, der 500 Meter vor der Einmündung des Wegs auf die Passstraße rechts abzweigt und mit Ofenpass beschildert ist.


Auf der Karte sieht das nicht so schlecht aus und hat nicht trautbrg diesen Weg beschrieben?
Nochmal, der normale Weg ist eine Forstautobahn.

Seit Ihr über den Passo Costainas oder die Furcula Funtana da S´Charl? Falls Furcula: Fahrbar?

Furcula Funt da S´Charl. Nach Alp Astras 20 min. Schieben und evtl. in der Mitte ein paar Meter. Rest sehr gut Fahrbar, erst Wiesentrail, dann steiniger trail, ab Pass dann Fahrweg.


----------



## Fetz (20. Juli 2005)

Furcula Funt da S´Charl muss also wohl nicht sein, dann eben Pso. Costainas.

Nur noch mal zur Verdeutlichung der "Problemstelle" Alp da Munt:
Ich hab einen Kartenausschnitt mit unserer geplanten Route an der Stelle angehängt - hab ich hier im Moment leider nur in 1:100.000. 
Ist der rot markierte Trail ab Alp da Munt der fahrbare?
Danke!


Kartenausschnitt wieder entfernt.


----------



## tri4me (20. Juli 2005)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Furcula Funt da S´Charl muss also wohl nicht sein, dann eben Pso. Costainas.
> 
> Nur noch mal zur Verdeutlichung der "Problemstelle" Alp da Munt:
> Ich hab einen Kartenausschnitt mit unserer geplanten Route an der Stelle angehängt - hab ich hier im Moment leider nur in 1:100.000.
> ...




Ich würde in jedem Fall wieder über die Furcula Funt da S´Charl fahren, wenn ich von Scuol in Richtung Ofenpass unterwegs bin.


Auf deiner Karte biegst du genau auf den Wanderweg (und nimm das wörtlich) zum Ofenpass ein. Folge lieber dem Fahrweg (von der Alp da Munt kommend) zur Ofenpasssstraße. Der ist in deiner Karte als durchgezogene schwarze Linie mit 3 Serpentinen eingezeichnet.


Grüße von tri4me


----------



## Fetz (20. Juli 2005)

tri4me schrieb:
			
		

> Auf deiner Karte biegst du genau auf den Wanderweg (und nimm das wörtlich) zum Ofenpass ein. Folge lieber dem Fahrweg (von der Alp da Munt kommend) zur Ofenpasssstraße. Der ist in deiner Karte als durchgezogene schwarze Linie mit 3 Serpentinen eingezeichnet.


So, jetzt hab ich's dann auch endlich kappiert - den Weg mit den 3 Serpentinen hab ich bislang noch gar nicht in Betracht gezogen. Den Wanderweg werd' ich dann vielleicht in ein paar Jahren nehmen, wenn ich zu Fuß in der Gegend bin...

Nachmals danke für die Infos!

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## trautbrg (20. Juli 2005)

> Hallo Wolfgang,
> betreibst Du das Bergradeln hauptberuflich?



Bin MTB-Guide beim DAV (siehe www.m97.de)
Muß aber auch noch in nem normalen Job arbeiten ... 



> Nach der Alp da Munt auch nicht der Wegweisung zum Ofenpass dem verlockenden Trail folgen. Der ist maximal zu 10 % fahrbar. Sondern am Fahrweg runter zur Passstraße und die 70 hm hoch.






			
				Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Furcula Funt da S´Charl muss also wohl nicht sein, dann eben Pso. Costainas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Erfahrungen sind doch sehr relativ!
Aus meiner Erfahrung durchschnittlichen Gruppen:

Von Alp da Munt direkt zum Ofenpass (= rechts in den
Wanderweg rein) ist geeignet, wenn man wurzelverblocktes
und ausgesetztes Gelände nicht scheut.  In meinen Gruppen 
fahren das  in der Regel ca 50 % der Leute zu über 90%.
Ich machs von Tagesform, Wetter und Gruppe abhängig,
ob da lang oder runter zur Passstraße und dann die letzten
70 hm zum Ofenpass auf Asphalt hoch.

Vom Ofenpass direkt zum Jufplaun rüber nicht geeignet.
Hier lieber über Buffalora zum Jufplaun fahren



Übernachtung in Sta. Maria:
Auch die Jugendherberge ist sehr gut und günstig.

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## Fetz (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo Wolfgang,



			
				trautbrg schrieb:
			
		

> Bin MTB-Guide beim DAV (siehe www.m97.de)


Tolles Programm, schade, dass es so was bei uns nicht gibt!

Wie schätzt denn Du den Trail von der Plantapatschhütte zur Sesvennahütte ein?
Man liest ja von 50-90% fahrbar alles. Ich möchte keinen meiner Mitfahrer auf der Strecke verlieren...

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## tri4me (21. Juli 2005)

Mal ein bild von der Furcula Funt da S´Charl


----------



## tri4me (21. Juli 2005)

und eins vom Trail zur Sesvenna-Hütte


----------



## Fetz (21. Juli 2005)

tri4me schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ein bild von der Furcula Funt da S´Charl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (21. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
bin in der 32./33. KW ebenfalls im Unterengadin unterwegs und möchte zwei Rundtouren fahren.
1. Scuol --> S-charl  --> Passo da Costainas --> Sta. Maria --> Val Mora --> Laghi di Fraele --> Valdidentro --> Passo Val Viola --> Poschiavo --> Passo Bernina --> Pontresina --> Zernez --> Scuol

2. Scuol --> Sur En --> Val D'Uina --> Sesvennahütte --> Plantapatschhütte --> Haider See --> Taufers --> Sta. Maria --> Umbrailpass --> Bocchetta di Forcola --> Laghi di Fraele --> Alpe del Gallo -->  Jufplaun --> Bufalora --> Alp da Munt (Forcola da S-charl) --> Alp Astras --> S-charl --> Scuol

Wenn ich auch vieles davon schon kenne, waren/sind in diesem Thread viele für mich neue Tipps zu finden.

Danke dafür und Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: ... und ruhig weiter so!


----------



## Fetz (21. Juli 2005)

Das hört sich gut an! Wärst Du zwei Wochen früher unterwegs, würde ich sagen wir sehen uns...   
Von der Bocchetta di Forcola runter zum Lago di Cancano würde mir auch besser
gefallen als hoch, aber leider passt das in unsere Tour nicht anders rein.

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Juli 2005)

tri4me schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ein bild von der Furcula Funt da S´Charl



Hat dieser Fels von der nicht sichtbaren Seite einen Baum rauswachsen? Wenn das so ist, dann finde ich von dem Trail nicht viel fahrbar. Er wird später so schmal und ausgesetzt bzw. von der anderen Seite aus vorher, dass man das Radl nicht mal schieben kann. Der blöde Weg führt um den halben Bergrücken herum, fast alles schieben. Ist zwar jetzt nicht technisch schwer, aber meiner Ansicht so ausgesetzt, dass es gefährlich ist, da zu fahren. Aber vielleicht hat´s ja auf einem anderen Trail noch so einen Hinkelstein...


----------



## trautbrg (21. Juli 2005)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Wolfgang,
> 
> 
> Tolles Programm, schade, dass es so was bei uns nicht gibt!
> ...




Hi Joachim,

danke für die Blumen. Dürft ihr auch mitfahren,
wenn ihr im DAV München Mitglieder werdet ... 

Zum Trail 8a (Plantapatsch - Sesvenna):

Die beiden Bilder zeigen den wesentliche Charchater
des Trail recht gut: Erdiger schmaler Trail, der zum
Teil etwas ausgesetzt in steiler Wiese verläuft.
Es gibt nur ganz wenige technisch wirklich anspruchsvolle
Stellen, die dann etwas verblockt oder ganz kurz mal sehr steil sind.  
Das letzte Stück runter zur Sesvenna Hütte
ist etwas technischer.
Von der Plantapatsch aus geht der Weg im wesentlichen
bergauf. Dirket nach der Plantapatsch Hütte ca 70 hm 
schieben bergauf (bergab problemlos fahrbar).

Auf dem ausgesetzten Weg darf man aber auch nicht allzu 
viel Fahrfehler machen, sonst geht es schneller und tiefer
bergab als gewünscht. Aber schiebend (das Bike bitte
IMMER auf der Talseite) ist er auch recht schön. 
In meinen Gruppen wird der ganz unterschiedlich zwischen
50 - 95 Prozent gefahren, wobei ich an ein paar Stellen
ALLE zum Absteigen auffordere.

Insgesamt würde ich den Weg von der Schwierigkeit und
Ausgesetztheit am ehesten mit dem Bindelweg vergleichen.

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## tri4me (21. Juli 2005)

Hi Wolfgang,

das passt jetzt aber einiges nicht so ganz zusammen.

Zuerst sagst du, das der Wanderweg von der Alp da Munt zum Ofenpass zu 90% gefahren werden kann. Un der Weg ist echt der Hammer mit 50cm Wurzeln und 20 cm breitem 50Prozent Pfad unmittelbar über dem Abgrund.
Da gibt´s Passagen, die würde ich NIE fahren.

Und dann ordnest du den Sesvenna-Trail in die gleiche Kategorie ein. Der ist aber nun wirklich um längen einfacher. Ich bin sogar die von dir als "technisch" eingestufte Abfahrt zur Sesvenna runtergefahren (bis auf die letzten 5 Meter, trotz begeisterter Zuschauer  ).
Nur bergauf mit gut 1000 hm in den Beinen und 6kg Rucksack am Rücken war vieles einfach nicht fahrbar.
Eine richtig heftige Absturzgefahr (wo man eben nicht mehr raufklettern kann) war da im Gegensatz zum anderen trail aber nicht vorhanden.

Ich bleibe dabei. 1. Trail -> Schnapsidee, 2. Trail -> hart aber gut, in Gegenrichtung (ab Sesvenna) ein absoluter "holy trail".


----------



## tri4me (21. Juli 2005)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:
			
		

> Hat dieser Fels von der nicht sichtbaren Seite einen Baum rauswachsen? Wenn das so ist, dann finde ich von dem Trail nicht viel fahrbar. Er wird später so schmal und ausgesetzt bzw. von der anderen Seite aus vorher, dass man das Radl nicht mal schieben kann. Der blöde Weg führt um den halben Bergrücken herum, fast alles schieben. Ist zwar jetzt nicht technisch schwer, aber meiner Ansicht so ausgesetzt, dass es gefährlich ist, da zu fahren. Aber vielleicht hat´s ja auf einem anderen Trail noch so einen Hinkelstein...



Ich glaube, da verwechselst du was. Der Blick geht auf diesem Bild Richtung Alp Astras. Von dort schiebt man gerade 20 min den Berg hoch. Das war´s dann aber. Nix ausgesetzt oder so. Ab ca. 500m vor den Stein bis zum Pass je nach Kondition 70%-100% fahrbar. Und von da nach unten zur Alp da Munt steigt sowieso keiner mehr ab.

Ich fahr nicht mehr über den Constainas. Furcula Funt da S´Charl ist um Längen schöner (weil deutlich über Waldgrenze, und die ist in der Ecke bei gut 2200m).

Grüße von tri4me


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetz (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo Wolfgang,
danke für die Beschreibung, ich werde in 10 Tagen mal schreiben, wie viele von uns durchgekommen sind...  
Mitglied im DAV München zu werden, wird sich für kaum lohnen, ich muss die paar Tage Tour im Jahr ja schon bei der Familie "erbetteln".

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Fetz (2. August 2005)

So, ich bin leider schon wieder zurück von der diesjährigen Tour.
Kurz ein paar Eindrücke zu den hier angesprochenen Alternativen:

Furcula Funtana da S´Charl: Jederzeit wieder, ist viel schöner als der Pass da Costainas  und vor allem ist wesentlich weniger los.

Wanderweg zum Ofenpass: Nachdem tri4me und trautbrg sich nicht ganz einig waren, in wieweit der Trail jetzt fahrbar ist, mussten wir das auch mal testen. 
Unser Fazit: Einmal und nie wieder. Wir konnten uns nicht vorstellen, dass auch nur einer zu finden ist, der den Trail zu 90% fahren kann. Bei uns warens höchstens (!) 30%. Bei den Steigungen und Wurzeln war ganz einfach nichts zu machen (von den paar ausgesetzteren Stellen mal abgesehen). Da war der Fimbapass ein Kinderspiel

Alp Buffalora: Heftige Steigung! Hab ich der Karte so nicht angesehen. Passo Gallo runter war dafür ein absoluter Traum.

Plantapatschhütte zur Sesvennahütte: Genialer Trail zur Sesvennahütte hin, wenngleich ich doch mal wieder feststellen musste, dass ich mit den Fahrbarkeitsaussagen anderer Biker nicht klarkomme. Nach 1300hm Auffahrt zur Plantapatschhütte im Regen empfand ich den Trail alles andere als gut fahrbar. Bis auf den letzten Kilometer war doch immer wieder Absteigen und Schieben angesagt. Ausgesetzt empfand ich den Trail dagegen überhaupt nicht, was aber vielleicht daran liegen mag, dass wir am Tag zuvor über die Bocchetta di Pendolo und den Goldseetrail gefahren sind. Danach hat ausgesetzt eine ganz andere Bedeutung.

Alles in allem war die Tour zwar mit wesentlich mehr Schieben verbunden als etwa unsere letztjährige Top of Graubünden-Tour, die Highlights haben das aber alles locker aufgewogen.

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## dubbel (2. August 2005)

mein maximalplan: 
livigno - val mora - val d'uina - scuol - schlafen
scuol - costainapass - livigno.

190 km, 5.050 Hm (?)


----------



## Fetz (2. August 2005)

Fehlt da nicht was zwischen Val Mora und Scuol?


----------



## dubbel (2. August 2005)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Fehlt da nicht was zwischen Val Mora und Scuol?





Livigno - Val Mora - St. Maria  Schlinig - Alp Sursaas - Uina Dada- Sur En - Scuol, 
Scuol - S-charl - Costainapass - St. Maria - Livigno. 

hab oben brav editiert.


----------



## Fetz (2. August 2005)

Livigno - Scuol über Val Mora und Val d'Uina laut Stanciu 88,88km und 2.927 hm. Da ist Schlafen als nächstes eine gute Idee.
Wie willst Du zurück? Passo Gallo, Umbrail oder wieder Val d'Uina?


----------



## dubbel (2. August 2005)

taxi. 

nein: statt val d'uina über costaina, dann wieder wie oben.


----------



## Fetz (2. August 2005)

Anstelle 2 x Val Mora würde ich lieber den Passo Gallo nehmen, also wie wir über Passo Costainas bzw. Furcula Funtana da S´Charl, rüber zum Ofenpass und über den Passo Gallo zum Lago di Fraele > Alpisella > Livigno.


----------



## dubbel (2. August 2005)

aber am ofenpass frisst mich doch der bär!  

wieviel km / Hm macht der Unterschied aus?

-



			
				Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Livigno - Scuol über Val Mora und Val d'Uina laut Stanciu 88,88km und 2.927 hm.


p.s. wie kommst du auf die zahlen? 

Ich bin im moment bei 2600 Hm / 84 km Tag 1 
und 2403 Hm / 67 km für Tag 2.


----------



## cheffe (2. August 2005)

Bin das vor ein paar Tagen gefahren. Einfach genial   
Fetz meint vielleicht die Rückrichtung? Das würde die 2900hm erklären.

Viel Spaß,
cheffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetz (3. August 2005)

Ich hab für die "Hinfahrt" den Passo Trela genommen (oder wolltest Du jeweils über den Alpisella?). Trela sind wir letztes Jahr gefahren - war genial. Zur Not kannst Du 200 - 300 hm mit der Gondel abkürzen.
Mit Trela sind es dann laut www.bike-gps.de:
Livigno - Val Mora - Sta. Maria 40,15 km und 1.204 hm
Sta. Maria - Val d'Uina - Scuol 48,73 km und 1.723 hm.

Bis Du kommst, dürfte sich der Bär an den Yaks bzw. Touris satt gefressen haben.


----------



## dubbel (3. August 2005)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab für die "Hinfahrt" den Passo Trela genommen (oder wolltest Du jeweils über den Alpisella?). Trela sind wir letztes Jahr gefahren - war genial. Zur Not kannst Du 200 - 300 hm mit der Gondel abkürzen.
> Mit Trela sind es dann laut www.bike-gps.de:
> Livigno - Val Mora - Sta. Maria 40,15 km und 1.204 hm
> Sta. Maria - Val d'Uina - Scuol 48,73 km und 1.723 hm.


dann eher hin via alpisella und zurück je nachdem, was die beine sagen, doch per taxi oder passo trela. oder wieder alpisella - spart km...


----------



## feuersocke (7. August 2005)

cheffe schrieb:
			
		

> Bin das vor ein paar Tagen gefahren. Einfach genial
> Fetz meint vielleicht die Rückrichtung? Das würde die 2900hm erklären.
> 
> Viel Spaß,
> cheffe


zwei Fragen hab ich zu den letzten Tips auf dieser Seite: 
1.) Vom Ofenpass über Jufplaun kann ich - laut meiner Karte - entweder eine Serpentinenstrecke (A. del Gallo) direkt runter zum Lago di Livigno und von dort zum Pso di Fraele, 
ODER noch "oben" bleiben, geradeaus weiter und via Cruschetta zum Pso die Fraele. Was bietet sich an? (sollte technisch noch fahrbar sein)

2.) wie viele Kilometer bzw. Höhenmeter hat die Tour wie beschrieben von Scuol  über F. Funtana da S-charl, Ofenpass, dann die Schleife über den Passo Trela nach Livigno?


----------



## megga (7. August 2005)

hallo,

hab für nächstes wochenende (wenns wetter hoffentlich besser wird) auch 3 tage im unterengadin geplant. 
(sur en - scuol - forcola s-charl - ofenpass - passo gallo - lago fraele (übernachten) - passo trela - foscagno oder vallaccia - lago cancano - bocchetta di pedenolo - bocchetta di forcola - passo umbrail (übernachten) - dreisprachenspitze - goldseeweg - glurns - sesvenna hütte - val d'uina - sur en).

das ist nur ein vorläufiger plan, kann sein dass ich es auf tour noch ändere je nach verfassung, deshalb möchte ich nicht unbedingt die unterkünfte vorbuchen. ist das im august ratsam? wir sind nur 2 leute. 

hier im forum hab ich öfters vom rif. fraele, rif. solena gelesen. gibts da noch andere im westen von den stauseen. oder auch richtung passo trela?


----------



## nimmersatt (7. August 2005)

15.August ist der Feiertag in Italien (Ferragosto) - um denTag wirds auf italienischen Hütten gerne voll...mit freien Plätzen ist dann selten zu rechnen, also unbedingt reservieren falls noch möglich


----------



## Fetz (7. August 2005)

feuersocke schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Ofenpass über Jufplaun kann ich - laut meiner Karte - entweder eine Serpentinenstrecke (A. del Gallo) direkt runter zum Lago di Livigno und von dort zum Pso di Fraele, ODER noch "oben" bleiben, geradeaus weiter und via Cruschetta zum Pso die Fraele. Was bietet sich an? (sollte technisch noch fahrbar sein)


Die Serpentinenstrecke ist der Passo Gallo - traumhaft und zu 99% fahrbar. Der andere Weg geht ins vordere Val Mora, diesen bin ich noch nicht gefahren.
Falls Du ersteren Trail fahren willst: Beeil Dich, in der aktuellen Mountainbike ist er als "Geheimtip" drin.



> 2.) wie viele Kilometer bzw. Höhenmeter hat die Tour wie beschrieben von Scuol  über F. Funtana da S-charl, Ofenpass, dann die Schleife über den Passo Trela nach Livigno?


Von Scuol bis zum Lago Cancano: Ca. 55 km und 1.700 hm (über Funtana da S-charl).


----------



## C.K. (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich hÃ¤nge mich mit meiner Frage einfach mal hier dran anstatt einen neuen >Fred< zu beginnen.
Habe mich hier & durch diverse andere Freds gelesen und wertvolle Infos fÃ¼r meine geplante Rundtour in diesem Jahr erhalten, dafÃ¼r schonmal besten Dank.
 

Ein paar Fragen sind allerdings noch und mit dem letzten Tag bin ich auch nicht so ganz glÃ¼cklich.

Aber hier ersteinmal meine Planung der Route:

Anfahrt mit dem Zug nach Mittenwald und von dort Ã¼ber Leutasch >  Ehrwalder Alm >  Ehrwald > Fernpass >  Nassereith > Imst  > Landeck > Ischgl als Vorspiel. Landeck - Ischgl wohl mit dem Bus denke ich.

Dann gehts richtig los:
Ischgl > ï Heidelberger HÃ¼tte >  ï Fimberpass > Zuort >  Scuol >  SÂ´charl > Alp Astras > Funt da SÂ´charl > Ofenpass 
>  Bufalora > Jufplaun > Alpe del Gallo > Pso. di FraÃ©le >  Lago di S.Giacomo di FraÃ©le  > Rif. Val di FraÃ©le >  Lago di Cancano >  Malga di Pedenolo > Bocchetta di Pedenolo >  Bocchetta di Forcola >  Umbrailpass >  Sentiero della Pace >  Dreisprachenspitze >  Wormissionssteig >  Goldseeweg > FurkelhÃ¼tte > Almenweg >  Glurns
> Glurns >  Taufers >  MÃ¼stair >  Valchava >  Val Mora > Passo Val Mora  > Lago di S.Giacomo di FraÃ©le >  Pso. di Val Trela >  Livigno > Valle di Livigno > Forcola di Livigno >  Berninapass >  Alp GrÃ¼m  > Poschiavo
>  Poschiavo > (RhÃ¤tische Bahn) >  Alp GrÃ¼m >  Pontresina >  St. Moritz >  (RhÃ¤tische Bahn) >  Scuol >  Sur En >  Sclamischot > Nauders

Meine Frage ist: Gibt es von Poschiavo vielleicht eine schÃ¶nere Alternative um nach Nauders zu gelangen? Ohne diese ganze Bahnfahrerei, wobei die wahrscheinlich auch ihren Reiz hat, denke ich.
Allerdings wÃ¼rde ich die 30 km (?) Abfahrt vom Berninapass nach St. Moritz auf schÃ¶nen Trails auch ungern verpassen!?

Also da hÃ¤ngts bei mir!  Ich hoffe es kann jemand helfen!???!
Alle anderen VerbesserungsvorschlÃ¤ge sind natÃ¼rlich auch willkommen.


----------



## spectres (3. Juli 2006)

C.K schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage ist: Gibt es von Poschiavo vielleicht eine schönere Alternative um nach Nauders zu gelangen? Ohne diese ganze Bahnfahrerei, wobei die wahrscheinlich auch ihren Reiz hat, denke ich.
> Allerdings würde ich die 30 km (?) Abfahrt vom Berninapass nach St. Moritz auf schönen Trails auch ungern verpassen!?
> 
> Also da hängts bei mir!  Ich hoffe es kann jemand helfen!???!
> Alle anderen Verbesserungsvorschläge sind natürlich auch willkommen.


Ich finde Deine vorgesehene Route gar nicht übel. Den downhill von der Alp Grüm nach Poschiavo würde ich auf alle Fälle fahren. Dann in Poschiavo auf dem Hauptplatz in der Altstadt ein gelato essen gehen. Die Bahnfahrt hoch zum Bernina würde ich machen (schau, dass Du einen Platz in einem offenen Wagen erhälst). Den downhill vom Bernina würde ich über Pontresina machen (Bahnfahrt St. Moritz-Scuol streichen) und dann bis nach Scuol fahren (wenn Du dazu genug Zeit hast). Bei Lavin hast Du noch die Alternative über Guarda zu fahren. Beim Weiler Bos-cha auf alle Fälle nicht die Strasse runter, sondern links weg auf Wanderweg/Trail (an zwei, drei Stellen absteigen - schöner Trail).

Enjoy!
spctres


----------



## C.K. (16. Juli 2006)

spectres schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde Deine vorgesehene Route gar nicht übel... (Bahnfahrt St. Moritz-Scuol streichen) und dann bis nach Scuol fahren ...
> 
> Enjoy!
> spctres



Habe mir das nochmal genau angeschaut, dann werde ich am letzten Tag wohl nochmal richtig Kilometer machen anstatt Höhenmeter.
Danke für die Tips.

Eine Frage hätte ich allerdings noch. 
Vom Val Mora kommend, welcher Weg ist schöner nach Livigno. Über den Alpisella Pass oder den Pso. di Val Trela ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (17. Juli 2006)

@C.K

Anstatt Ofenpass über Fuldera und Val Mora. Sehr schöne Strecke, Single Trail
Abfahrt von Döss Radond bis Passo di Fraele und dann Alpisella - Livigno.
Ist mit der "Nationalpark Bike Marathon" Strecke identisch.

Pso. di Val Trela kenn ich die Strecke nicht...

Stefan


----------



## Fetz (17. Juli 2006)

smohr schrieb:
			
		

> @C.K
> 
> Anstatt Ofenpass über Fuldera und Val Mora. Sehr schöne Strecke, Single Trail
> Abfahrt von Döss Radond bis Passo di Fraele und dann Alpisella - Livigno.
> ...


Naja, dann hat er das Val Mora doppelt drin - sooo schön ist es dann auch wieder nicht... 
Pso. Trela ist super, bin ich aber von Livigno her kommend gefahren. Von den Seen her ist's gleich nach dem Lago Cancano heftig steil!


----------



## smohr (17. Juli 2006)

Ups... hast recht... ist aber auch heiss heute...


----------



## C.K. (17. Juli 2006)

smohr schrieb:
			
		

> Ups... hast recht... ist aber auch heiss heute...



Kann passieren bei der Hitze!   
Außerdem wollte ich gerne die Alpe del Gallo drin haben, darum vom Ofenpass zum Lago Cancano und später dann durchs Val Mora.




			
				Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> ... Von den Seen her ist's gleich nach dem Lago Cancano heftig steil!



Das heißt dann wohl schieben? Könntest Du sagen wie lange ca. ?
Lohnt sich das für die Abfahrt Richtung Livigno oder ist die Abfahrt vom Alpisella schöner?


----------



## dubbel (17. Juli 2006)

pso trela nach livigno ist fast alles fahrbar, wenn auch steil.

über alpisella ist alles hoch und runter fahrbar, dafür aber breitere wege und weniger spektakulär.


----------



## Fetz (17. Juli 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> pso trela nach livigno ist fast alles fahrbar, wenn auch steil.




Alpisella bin ich selber noch nicht gefahren, kenn' ich nur von den Bildern bei bike-gps.de.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.K. (17. Juli 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> pso trela nach livigno ist fast alles fahrbar, wenn auch steil.
> 
> über alpisella ist alles hoch und runter fahrbar, dafür aber breitere wege und weniger spektakulär.




>spektakulär< ,  das klingt hochspannend!    

ich werde dann mal den Trela  nehmen!


Danke!


----------



## Andi Neumann (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

wir sind die nächsten Tage in dieser Gegend unterwegs. Haben auch schon einige Anregungen dieses Threads in unsere Tour übernommen.
Was uns noch fehlt, ist eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit vom Passo Gallo kommend Richtung Lago Cancano.
Hat jemand Vorschläge oder Tipps/Erfahrungen aus eigenen Touren?

Danke und Gruß,  

Andi


----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. Juli 2006)

Zwischen Passo Gallo und Lago di Cancano gibt es keine Ünernachtungsmöglichkeit. Die letzte ist am Ofenpass (Süsom Give --> googlen!), die nächste das Rifugio Fraele am Lago San Giacomo di Fraele (einer der beiden "Cancano-Seen").

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Fetz (19. Juli 2006)

Andi Neumann schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wir sind die nächsten Tage in dieser Gegend unterwegs. Haben auch schon einige Anregungen dieses Threads in unsere Tour übernommen.
> Was uns noch fehlt, ist eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit vom Passo Gallo kommend Richtung Lago Cancano.
> ...


Zwischen Passo Gallo und den Seen gibt es nichts, um die Seen rum dafür einiges (mit der SuFu müsste einiges zu finden sein). Wir waren in der Villa Valania: http://www.miramontibormio.it/villavalania/ted/index.html


----------

